# Tire question



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 17, 2021)

I have one 26x 2.25 US royal tire , would this typically being used on a motorized bicycle , very thick sidewall


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 18, 2021)

i wouldn't use that tire its dried out,i only use new tires on my whizzers


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks that’s good to know


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 19, 2021)

sunlite #241 tires is what i use has the old  goodyear pattern tread great for any motorized balloon tire bike


----------

